# Jade 2 years on



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I cry everytime I read a thread about bloat....my boy passed following his bloat surgery.

I'm so happy that Jade was able to pull through and is still here today.....hopefully she'll be with you for a long time to come!!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

I feel privaleged to have met Jade she is truely a "great" dane 
she is gorgeous and I hope she continues to play bitey face with Honey for a long time to come


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great reason to celebrate! We are* all* glad Jade is here today.

'Geriatric Bambi' is a brilliant description!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Laurie said:


> I cry everytime I read a thread about bloat....my boy passed following his bloat surgery.
> 
> I'm so happy that Jade was able to pull through and is still here today.....hopefully she'll be with you for a long time to come!!!!


I am so sorry you lost your Boy to Bloat that is heart breaking, my stomach churns whenever I read a post about it, I would never have known what was wrong with Jade had it not been for this forum and reading about Jo Ellens sweet Daisy just weeks before.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Have to admit, before I joined the forum I'd heard of the condition but didn't know what it was called. It sounds so frightening for both dog and owner.

So happy for you that Jade pulled through, she sure looks a beautiful doggy in your pic of her.

Bitey face sounds like fun!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Like Steph proud to have met the lovely Jade and of course Honey monster.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Owww Maggie bless for posting that picture if you have anymore of your visit could you email them to me.

Steph and Lisa thank you.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Owww Maggie bless for posting that picture if you have anymore of your visit could you email them to me.
> 
> Steph and Lisa thank you.


I have Tracey i will sort them out an e-mail them to you


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Wimbles said:


> Have to admit, before I joined the forum I'd heard of the condition but didn't know what it was called. It sounds so frightening for both dog and owner.
> 
> So happy for you that Jade pulled through, she sure looks a beautiful doggy in your pic of her.
> 
> Bitey face sounds like fun!


 Sarah It is the most frighting, it can come on in a second it throws me into a panic if I hear Jades tum gurgle nowadays even though I know after the op it shouldn't be able to happen again, thank you for your nice comment the photo in my siggy pic was taken when she was about 18 months old.
Oh and bitey face is where they sort of chew the insides of each others mouths, why Honey would wish to do this still to Jade is beyond me:yuck:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You have certainly done right by Jade for getting her to the age of 12 - so very rare. May you all have more happy years together.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

C's Mom said:


> You have certainly done right by Jade for getting her to the age of 12 - so very rare. May you all have more happy years together.


 Thank you so much we just do what everyone does that love their pups, I think Jades longevity is due to good genes and a bloody mindedness not to give up.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhhhh. Jade  Love that old girl, so much. She's still here, Tracey, she is amazing. So are you  You know, I have a picture of Jade I printed out and I hang it on my bulletin board in my office. I think of Jade everyday.

And I think of Laurie's Phoenix everyday too. I think you'll understand, Tracey ... it's so hard to know that some of our members here have lost their dogs to this. I wish Laurie could be in our camp too, with a bit of luck on her side as we had on ours. 

Thank you for PM'ing me, Tracey. I might have missed this and I wouldn't have wanted to.

Love for Jade and {{hugs}} for Laurie.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen bless you and thank you, I feel so very lucky Jade got through it and you know the only reason she did was reading about poor Daisy's suffering, I think that thread alerted a lot of people to recognise the symptoms in that respect she/you have probably saved a lot of lives.

Laurie I am so sorry you lost Phoenix to this my heart goes out to you.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh just caught this thread and agree with C's mum. You certainly have done something right with Jade. Fabulous Mum. Of course you have been blessed with a great dog too.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

And long may Jade be bloody minded


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

honeysmum said:


> Jo Ellen bless you and thank you, I feel so very lucky Jade got through it and you know the only reason she did was reading about poor Daisy's suffering, I think that thread alerted a lot of people to recognise the symptoms in that respect she/you have probably saved a lot of lives.


Daisy's thread is still here, I can't bring myself to read it though. Tracey, are you able to go back and read Jade's thread? I can't even remember if I was there for you, that whole time is such a blur now. Except the emotions, those are as vivid still as if it was yesterday. But I must have been tuned in to Jade then, I remember worrying and waiting.

Has it really been 2 years? 2 years and still like yesterday


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Read it Jo Ellen it will make you cry but also make you realise how many people wish Daisy the very best of health.
Oh forgot yes I do go back and read about Jade as it reminds me that although sometimes people on the forum have differences of opinion when we have troubles someone is their whatever the breed to help.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I raise a toast to the Grande Dame, Jade. I was pretty much a newbie around here when she was in crisis... I remember it well. I think most of us were nervous wrecks, hoping and praying that she would pull through. What a wonderful gift of the most precious commodity of all.... TIME. Give her an ear rub from the Dallas crew.

BTW, for everyone... there is a sticky about bloat under the health section with a very important chart which, IMO, everyone should have printed out and handy. Like it's been said, it can strike in an instant and can be deadly if not attended to stat.


----------

